# "Nueces Sauce"



## bluis (Feb 1, 2005)

Water Street has a sauce (Nueces Sauce) placed over grilled fish. The sauce consists of crab meat and tiny shrimp. Looking for recipe or one close to it.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Take some chopped shrimp, season to your liking, swet down some garlic,shallots,minced onions, in some butter, throw in some cooked bacon(small pcs.) a splash of wine, throw the shrimp in, crab meat, real heavy cream, reduce till your sauce is thick!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

sounds good. i like the season to taste. lets you make it your way. yummmm what about crawfish instead of shrimp. might go real well with a mardi gras party


----------



## txslowpoke (Aug 27, 2005)

Leemo can you expand on your recipe for the cooking ignorant like me



1. "swet down some garlic,shallots,minced onions" need more info here please.

2. "a splash of wine" What kind of wine, how big of splash?

3. "real heavy cream" Can you recommend a brand, where its at in the grocery store, how much to use?
thx


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Swet- cook until glossy, translucent, if you cook your garlic too long, it will be bitter, splash of wine- about a big swaller full, I like a red wine, burgundy, remember if you won't drink it don't cook with it! heavy cream- not the light junk, and not the sweet cream either, Borden brand in the dairy section, put enough in just to cover you shrimp,crab etc.., bring just to a simmer, not a complete boil or you'll burn the cream, and as always nothing is at its full thickness until right before it comes to a boil, gravy, sauces, roux, stews,soups etc.. hope this helps,


----------



## txslowpoke (Aug 27, 2005)

Thx, I am not a wine guy. So what do you suggest? I have a feeling Bud Light will not do justice.
thx


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Get a bottle of Cavit Pinot Grigio wine at the HEB for $7.95, it's a semi-dry white wine that's excellent in fish type recipes plus it tastes good to sip on when cold. Most females I've met really like it. And its relatively cheap.


----------



## txslowpoke (Aug 27, 2005)

Thx for the wine tip, I will give it a try this weekend. It sounds good as I plan to grill some fish this weekend. Plus who knows the wife might enjoy the wine too....


----------

